# How i rate my riders



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

if a rider gives me a feeling that they will be giving me a one star after the rider, they get 1 star also from me
even just a little tiny feeling


sorry but u cant make me feel ill get a one star after driving u from A to B safely


----------



## Houber (Nov 11, 2014)

Is there a way to change a rating? I felt the same way about one guy. He started the ride saying, "This car isn't black." Then he tried to get me to change directions in the middle of a roundabout, forcing me to stop in the street. I wanted to give him a 1, but I didn't. Looking back at how he dropped my rating from a 5 to a 4.5 with his rating, I realized I shouldn't be so generous.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Houber said:


> Is there a way to change a rating? I felt the same way about one guy. He started the ride saying, "This car isn't black." Then he tried to get me to change directions in the middle of a roundabout, forcing me to stop in the street. I wanted to give him a 1, but I didn't. Looking back at how he dropped my rating from a 5 to a 4.5 with his rating, I realized I shouldn't be so generous.


Email uber with the trip ID and tell them you ranked the customer incorrectly. Tell them what you rated him and what you would like to change it too. They will do it for you.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I give the worst rides 5*'s, because I want all of you to go through the shit I went through.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I give the worst rides 5*'s, because I want all of you to go through the shit I went through.


thats why ive been seeing sheety 5* riders lately

thanks optimus


----------



## Houber (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah well now I'm getting people canceling their rides with me. My only guess is because they see this rating.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

5 is only for tippers in my book.. period


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

This is my ratings for the Pax
5 * is for the perfect pax that tips
4* Nice conversation, good vibe. However, there is room for improvement. 
3* For the $5 trips with 4 brat passengers.
2* I smell trouble, or you look like trouble I want no one else to deal with
1* 911 situations, throw up in my car, disrespect me in any way
0* I wish they had this option so I wont ever be paired with some pax...


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep, Make me wait for your lazy A$$ or say something rude to me 4* anything else it goes down from there! Get in the car and say "Sorry to make you wait" I think well then don't make me wait! 3* or less short rides 4 no more then 4 they will not rate me 5*'s why should I run their rating up? Sorry but that is the way it goes.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Does it matter what you rate them? Ok maybe a little because it may affect the Pax's ability to get picked up in a timely manner. Pax's are the revenue model for the "Uber("Pax's will never be deactivated or chastened). So I just make it easy on myself and move on to the next ride and hope for the best. Figuring out this rating system is like finding the original bible...probably not going to happen.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

5* = You were a good passenger no issues were at the spot waiting
4* = I had to make that call to get your ass downstairs
3* = Rude or poor behavior. Given bad directions or address or overly annoying.
2* = Treated my ride with disrespect. Ignorant, Someone not a good rider and wouldn't want others to have them
1* = Puke, damage of car or behave dangerously while riding you get the 1*. Also a report to Uber to get your ass banned.


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

Rider starts with 5*.
--Makes me wait: lose 1*
--Does not enter destination: lose 1*
--Uses profanity: lose 2*
--Fare less than $10: automatic 1* rating.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Houber said:


> Is there a way to change a rating? I felt the same way about one guy. He started the ride saying, "This car isn't black." Then he tried to get me to change directions in the middle of a roundabout, forcing me to stop in the street. I wanted to give him a 1, but I didn't. Looking back at how he dropped my rating from a 5 to a 4.5 with his rating, I realized I shouldn't be so generous.


Lesson learnt the hard way Houber.

Its strange how drivers seem to labour over giving a rider a low rating whereas riders think nothing of 1 starring a driver for being a careful steady driver who keeps within the road rules for instance.

The difference is UBER acts on rider's ratings and deactivate drivers.

Whereas we've all experienced riders with ratings below 4.5 that Uber happily accommodates. This only encourages ******bag behaviour.

This shows us all how Uber values its drivers, and how poor they are in addressing a technology issue


----------

